# hornwort question



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

does it not like ferts with iron in it?
Am using flourish with iron and it seems to cause the hornwort to go brown. The tanks just gettiong tetra ferts are ok.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

i use a iron fertalizer and my hornowort has been fine and growing pretty fast as it should, there might be something else, or maybe you have too much iron, i put half the suggested amount


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

yea I use half dose of flourish- it really smells strongly of iron.


----------

